# Rough Idle 2015 2LT



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

I bought a 2015 2LT because I liked my 2014 2LT so much.
The 2015 only has 15,000 miles on it but the car idle is loud & rough. I can hardley tell my 14 is on when I am at a stoplight it idle is so quiet.
Did they change the engine? I believe it is the same 1.4 turbo.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Check for loose spark plug, bad coil pack, valve cover pvc ruptured.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

susan james said:


> I bought a 2015 2LT because I liked my 2014 2LT so much.
> The 2015 only has 15,000 miles on it but the car idle is loud & rough. I can hardley tell my 14 is on when I am at a stoplight it idle is so quiet.
> Did they change the engine? I believe it is the same 1.4 turbo.


My '14 has an Intermittent rough idle in Drive at a light. It will tone down a little if I shift it to Man, If I shift to N it almost stops shaking. Somtimes it does and other times I cant even tell the car is running. I was thinking of re-gaping my plugs but since its only every now and then Im not sure what is causing it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BlakeCary said:


> My '14 has an Intermittent rough idle in Drive at a light. It will tone down a little if I shift it to Man, If I shift to N it almost stops shaking. Somtimes it does and other times I cant even tell the car is running. I was thinking of re-gaping my plugs but since its only every now and then Im not sure what is causing it.


It's just how the 6T behaves. If it sits there and jerks violently at a light, the clutch packs need to be replaced. If not, sometimes they just vibrate. My Gen 2 does it randomly too.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

What does 6T refer to?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

susan james said:


> What does 6T refer to?


GM's code for a transverse-mounted (FWD) 6-speed automatic.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

What year did the introduce the 6T on the Cruze 1.4 Turbo model?


----------

